# puppia harnesses



## x-Princess-x (Jan 26, 2010)

can people post pics of their chis in their puppia harnesses and tell me their sizes please. im thinking of getting Princess one but i would like to see other chis in theirs first.

thank you in advance


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is Rocky in his Puppia, he has a 10 inch neck and a 15 inch chest. The puppia is a medium. He is a larger chi, he is 8 and a half pounds. It is the step in puppia, Rocky didn't like the one that his head goes through at all, and grew out of it very quickly. The step in is great, hightly recomended by me!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Awww, I just love Rocky in his harness 

Here are Tabitha and Jerry. She is in a small, he is in a medium (step-in style). In the summer he can wear a small as he is more active and stays at about 5 lbs. Right now he is about 5 1/2 pounds and the Puppia is fur lined so it fits closer. A medium has plenty of room for him. He can wear the small but it barely closes and seems confining. Tabitha is a little over 3 pounds. Her Puppia fits perfectly. In the summer she was a bit smaller and I had to close the velcro as tight as it would go. 

Wherever you buy, just be sure to check their return/exchange policy


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i need to get better pics of them in their puppia harnesses. they have both kind, step in and over the head. for the over the head kind minnie wears a xs and tootsie wears a small. i think for the step in kind they run smaller, minnie wears small and tootsie wears medium. heres the only pic i have. u can see minnie in her xs. she weighs 5 pounds, tootsie weighs over 8 pounds


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i just found this other pic, so u can see tootsie also. they are inside their stroller. we were at the beach and they were alittle tired out from all the excitement.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

wow i love the harnesses! Therese i love Jerry & Tabithas! Furry & lovely, just like the harnesses lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We have the step in Puppia harnesses. 

Chance, 4 lbs., size small. Fits perfect. Not to tight, not to loose. 



















Lexie, 3 lbs., size small. It's too big. She can walk right out of it.



















Gia, 2.6 lbs., size small. Way too big as well. She also can walk right out of it.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is Darla in her new Puppia one.
Had the over the head one but she hated it and was a nightmare to take off.
Now has the step in, size small.
Smallest could find, so i put clothes on and it fits fine now. lol
She never looks amused wearing it, but she will walk now which is great! ha!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness these harnesses are the cutest things ever. Do they have puppy size? Like for 1.5-2 pounds?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They make one size smaller in the step in, size XS. They aren't as easy to find though. But I think it would still be too big for 1.5 to 2 lbs. I haven't tried them on Jade lately, but I will give it a whirl and show you how the small fits that size.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

TLI said:


> They make one size smaller in the step in, size XS. They aren't as easy to find though. But I think it would still be too big for 1.5 to 2 lbs. I haven't tried them on Jade lately, but I will give it a whirl and show you how the small fits that size.


Thanks! I've been searching for a tiny harness for the puppy.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't think the XS would work for 1.5 to 2 lbs.. This is Jade wearing the small. It is wearing her instead of her wearing it. :lol: I haven't found any harness that fits her size. I think some use Ferret harnesses. Or you can try eBay for something custom made.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Aww ok thanks, she is so stinkin cute lol.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

isnt she! My fav has to be Gia though


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are my pups in their Puppia's. This pic was taken last March so it's a little out dated but it's better than trying to find 5 different pics of my pups wearing them individually. All still wear the same ones for their walks & all are the over the head kind.

Milo weighs 10lbs (yeah, I know!) & his is a size S. It fits fine still but I can't let it out anymore. Not that I plan on letting him get any chunkier. 

Matilda weighs 8lbs & hers is a size S & fits great.

Maxwells weighs 6lbs 3oz & he wears a S. If it wasn't for his big head he could still wear the XS but I don't think they make the heads big enough for the S.

Maribelle - I don't remember what she weighed in this pic (I'm guessing 4lbs) but she wears the same one now & is 5lbs 14.5oz. Hers is an XS...her head isn't as big as Maxies. 

Little Marley - we don't have a pic of him in one. He doesn't yet have his own but he will be getting a sky blue in a style like the others...in a size S since he has a HUGE noggin. hehe Right now he's just using an older black XS one of Maxie's.


I found that once my pups hit the 3lb mark they could fit into the XS's w/o them constantly coming out of them when walking. The step ins DO run a bit smaller...I don't remember them having an XS in the step ins but if they do - I think they'd be great for the tinier pups! None of mine mind the over the head thing. Marley is still adjusting to getting it off but I just flip the neck part of the harness inside out (after getting his legs out) & let him slowly back out & it seems to be working great.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres my 3 in their puppias all size small 

*romeo sz small*









*zac sz small*









*honey sz small*


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

TinyGiant said:


> Aww ok thanks, she is so stinkin cute lol.





OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> isnt she! My fav has to be Gia though


Thanks ladies! 


You can get size XS in the step in, but not easy to find. Kay, one of the mods here has a size XS for Zoey. I think she got hers on eBay. Just wanted to mention that the step in and over head sizes run different. The step in runs one size smaller than the over head. So if you buy an over head small, you'd need a step in medium and so forth.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Where can you purchase these puppia's? In stores or is there a site online? I'd like to get a couple of them for my 2 guys!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I think I will get an xs step in AND over the head right now, just to see which we like better, did you check out the puppia website, they have some awesome stuff!

Yeah I would like to know some good US sites to buy some of these things. I would love a carrier and bed from them too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

minnie and tootsie have 3 puppias apiece. 2 over the head and one step in. i got them all of theres on ebay. at the time i could nt find a store around me that carried them, otherwise i would of brought them in to the petshop to try them on. i've since seen them in some of the petshops around. but the prices are better on ebay for sure if u search


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I found an over the head xs on ebay for $16.95, I just need to decide if I want the bright blue or the pink, yes I have a VERY hard time making decisions.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh and I can't find an xs step in on ebay .


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh I have loved looking through all the pics, totally cute in their puppias. Lots of different colours.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I took all these pics today...

This is TucTuc in the XS step in ...(anybody want to trade cause I bought a flower pattern for him...LOL..)









This is MoJie in the small (you can also see NaNa is wearing a small also)...they all have the same Puppia walk in...









NaNa is wearing a small...step in..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I took all these pics today...
> 
> This is TucTuc in the XS step in ...(anybody want to trade cause I bought a flower pattern for him...LOL..)


Moni, if you'd like to sell the XS I am interested.


----------



## x-Princess-x (Jan 26, 2010)

awww everyone, fgorgeous! i love these harnesses. they look so comfy. ive ordered a few now lol. for Princess and Daisy! cant wait!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Harley in his XS Puppia harness. The over the head type. It's still loads big for him, it's on the tightest adjustment and still loose around the chest. He'll grow into it though :hello1:


----------

